# Further investigations - ideas and next steps?



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello,

My DH and I have had one round of IVF. Not successful but a good fertilisation rate given that I have a low follicle count/high FSH. 6/7 eggs fertilised, two blastocysts transferred but bfn.


We are gearing up for our next round of IVF (September) but cutting out alcohol, eating well etc and I have just had a hycosy and I don't have any tube blockages, no endometriosis or polyps.

I wondered if I should have any further tests to rule out other issues (such as immunes, killer cells etc) and any other issues I am not aware of but might prevent success at IVF, particularly implantation.

Does anyone have any advice and suggestions of reproductive experts who could help with this? I have had all the basic tests from my GP.

Thank you.

Hedgepig x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sorry you have had a tough time  

Have a look on the Immunes area, there is loads of information there like Agates Guide to learning from your failed cycle and Immunes FAQ.

You could look to have level one immunes via your GP (which they may agree to do for you) or somewhere that will just do the bloods (either your clinic or an independent place like Cherish in Sutton Coldfield). You could also have the uterine natural killer cells test (£360 in Coventry, also acts as a scratch). Another "easy" one is the menstrual fluid test via Serum in Athens (details on the Greece thread).

Level two/Chicago tests are more expensive and specialist. Dr Gorgy is popular as he is very thorough and will see and treat you when you are having IVF elsewhere. There are other options like Care, ARGC, Lister etc, but they will all have their own different approach as it is a controversial area.

Good luck xxx


----------

